# day off from fishing



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I am wondering sometimes fishing is my job. 
I finally got a day off from fishing today due to pressure of my family. They think I need some rest away from fishing. 

I was thinking about driving to Vermont and staying one or two nights to enjoy fall foliage, but we decided to stay in NJ because my daughter goes to Giant football game tomorrow.

Surprisingly foliage is in peak already.
We are talking about fall foliage in Vermont and New Hampshire, but NJ also provides charming fall foliage only one - two hour drive from crowd city life.

Enjoy beautiful NJ fall foliage pictures as our family enjoyed today.














































upper Delaware River


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I never expect this beautiful fall exists in NJ.



























Delaware River from Dingman's Bridge area


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

spectacular view of Delaware River from cliffs north Port Javis.
I used to catch smallmouth bass or trout there.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

On the way home, we decided to have dinner at our favorite Italian Restaurant Pizza Man in Wayne, NJ.
You will be surprised three times when you visit this restaurant for the first time.
First, you are surprised to find this popular restaurant is a small casual pizza place in a strip mall.
Second, you are surprised at the amount of food they serve and all are so tasty.
Third, you are surprised when you get a bill.

hot and spicy mussel with tomato sauce. This menu made this restaurant famous. 
This is the simply the best mussel with tomato sauce you can find.









My favorite Linguine with garlic and olive oil. Three guys can eat one dish,









broccoli rabe









How much do you think it cost for four sumptuous dishes ?
See the bill. You can bring your own wine. My favorite Santa Margarita Pinot Grigio cost about $25. So our family enjoyed all day sightseeing and nice dinner for around $100. If you miss one day tuna trip, all family can enjoy 4 - 5 days like today. 










Back to business from tomorrow.


----------



## Dontae72 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, dude! Thanks to you for sharing that pics buddy I am very excited to see that you have lots of knowledge about it.So, please share me more pics...............?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I see you did not vier to far from the water, but the photos are awesome


----------

